# Anyone in Massa-Carrara area?



## Nephele79 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm living in Marina di Massa and looking for English-speaking people to go for coffee/walks etc. There appears to be very few expats in this area!!

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Please keep posting, tell us about your life etc. quite often we have people lurking and they don't join in until they see a post that relates to them

Maiden


----------

